

Why The "Free" 3D Printer Business Model Will Work - brian871
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.php?2316-Why-a-Free-3D-Printer-Sales-Model-Will-Work

======
sharemywin
there are already free design boards out there. 3d printers were cool when you
could build a 3d printer with a 3d printer. A 3d printer plus patents not
cool. Not sure most people would get $70/mo worth of value out of a 3d
printer.

